# Odd even number plate plan



## Caltrop (Jan 2, 2016)

As you may know that Mr. Arvind Kejriwal had formulated an odd even number plate plan as an attempt to reduce the amount of air pollution in Delhi. I have a feeling that this plan will not be a success as there are a variety of problems that are and may work against the successful implementation of this plan. It is:

 The plan was first implemented in Shangai as a 12 day plan to curb the vehicular pollution in Shangai. It was successfully implemented and may be the source of inspiration for the odd even plan in Delhi.

 Another fact that requires the attention of the citizens of Delhi is that vehicular pollution is only a minor cause of pollution in Delhi, Most of the pollution in Delhi is due to the bakeries in the outskirts which use fossil fuels such as coal and wood as a fuel to bake the bread. I do not know the exact figure but what I do know is that the pollution caused by the bakeries is above 20%.

 I also simply do not understand the logic behind the plan of exempting automobiles having solely women as passengers and 2 wheelers in the plan.

 A major problem also lies in the mindset of the average Indian, Unfortunately, We do not have a majority of people who are highly disciplined and hard working in their day to day life. Thus there will be quite a few violators of this rule, Infact, only a few of them will be caught whereas many will not.

 This plan will overwork an already overworked police force and mass transit system of Delhi.

- - - Updated - - -


I also forgot to mention that it will lower the productivity of people and that it should not be applicable on the automobiles entering Delhi as it will lower the productivity.


I also believe that the month of January was selected specifically for the trial as during this month, The pm 2.5 and pm 10 emissions reduce greatly due to the reduction of usage of diesel generators as the number of marriages during this month reduce, thus the number of banquet halls in function reduce and the pollution reduces as the halls use diesel generators as a source of power, which are major emitters of pm 2.5 and  10  , whereas the number of marriages peak during the previous month, Thus and one show that the pollution in Delhi has reduced.


 Due to formation of a high pressure area in central India, The winds move outside India and thus a majority of pollutants are taken away.


I hope that you like my post and please point a mistake to me or post your opinions on this topic.
Thank you,
Caltrop


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

> I also simply do not understand the logic behind the plan of exempting automobiles *having solely women as passengers* and 2 wheelers in the plan.



WTF? This is totally bullshit..


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2016)

> I also simply do not understand the logic behind the plan of exempting automobiles having solely women as passengers and 2 wheelers in the plan.



that wont reduce much pollution. 
mr kejriwal, pls dont allow any pvt cars other than hybrid & electrics during working hours......


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, most of your concern are true, however, this plan can encourage people to start car-pooling , even use of two wheelers over cars will reduce emission as well as save fuel. Exempting women is STUPID and is gender discrimination.  

I too feel that it won't work for long but I think there is nothing wrong in trying something radical.


----------

